# زراعة الكبد



## اني بل (30 يناير 2010)

لمحة تشريحية عن الكبد







يقع الكبد في القسم العلوي الأيمن من البطن تحت الرئة اليمنى و هو محمي بأضلاع القفص الصدري . تتكون الكبد من فصين رئيسين هما الفص الأيمن والفص الأيسر وآخرين صغيرين ؛ في أسفل الفص الأيمن تقع المرارة والتي تتصل بالكبد عن طريق القناة المرارية ، والتي تقوم بتخزين العصارة الصفراوية المفرزة من الكبد .​

*و في الحالة الطبيعية لا يمكن جس الكبد إلا في حالة تضخمه نتيجة الإصابة بمرض ما.*

​

كيف يتغذى الكبد​

يصل إلى الكبد نوعين من الدم أولهما دم شرياني يأتي عنطريق *الشريان الكبدي* لتغذيته بالأوكسجين و العناصر الغذائية الضرورية لعمله أما النوع الآخر فهو الذي الذي يصله عبر *الوريد البابي* الذي يحمل المواد الغذائية بعد امتصاصها بواسطة الأمعاء . كما يحمل المواد الغذائية بعد امتصاصها بواسطة الأمعاء حيث يحولها الكبد إلى مواد أخرى ويفرزها مع الصفراء ليتخلص منها الجسم عن طريق البراز .
بعد أن يمر الدم بنوعيه الشرياني و الوريدي عبر الكبد يخرج منه خلال* الوريد الكبدي* ليصب في *الوريد الأجوف السفلي* .
​






​

قد يحدث ضغط على* الوريد البابي* فيتراكم الدم به و يؤدي الى ارتفاع الضغط في الدورة الموجودة في القسم السفلي* للمريء* و التي تسمى *دوالي المريء* مع مرور الزمن قد تنفجر محدثه نزيفاً قد يودي بحياة المريض .

​

لمحة تاريخية عن زرع الكبد​

يعتبر *الجراح ويلش* أول مَن قام بمحاولة زرع الكبد و ذلك عام 1955 عندما زرع كبد إضافي أسفل البطن بدون استئصال الكبد الأصلي للحيوان و قد توفي الحيوان و السبب هو عدم استئصال الكبد الأصلي إذ إنه أدى لحدوث تنافس مع الكبد المزروع الذي أصيب بالضمور حيث إن الكبد الأصلي عند الحيوان كان سليماً يستطيع القيام بوظيفته .
أمٌا *الجراح الأمريكي توماس ستارزل* فيعتبر أول من قام بإجراء عملية زرع الكبد في الإنسان عام 1963 عندما زرع كبداً لطفل كان يعني من انسداد القناة الصفراوية و قد فشلت تلك المحاولة و المحاولات الأربع التي تليتها و كان ذلك مدعاة لتوقف برامج زراعة الكبد حتى عام 1967 حين طرأ تحسن ملحوظ على الأدوية التي تثبط رفض الأعضاء المزروعة "منذ اكتشاف الدواء المثبط للمناعة " *السيكلوسبورين أ* " مما أدى إاى استئناف المحاولات و قد دفع ذلك الأوساط العلمية الى الإقراربأن جراحة الكبد تخطت المراحل التجريبية و صارت إحدى الطرق العلاجية المقبولة عام 1984


​

دواعي عمليات زرع الكبد​

تليف الكبد : الفيروسي و المناعي و الكحولي و الصفراوي ( المراري ) الأولي
​





​

صورة توضيحية للكبد المتليف 


​

في الغرب *تليف الكبد الكحولي* هو أهم الدواعي بشرط أن يكف المريض عن شرب الخمر لمدة ستة شهور على الأقل قبل الزرع و ألا تكون الخمر قد أفسدت مخه أو غيره من أعضاء الجسم الحيوية .
​

*تليف الكبد الفيروسي* بأنواعه كلها قابلة للزرع إلا أن النوع *ب* المزمن يجب أن تكون دلالاته سلبية للانتجين HBS Ag و الحمض النووى ، و إلا انتشر الفيروس في الجسم بعد الزرع حتى بعد معاودة الزرع بكبد جديد و فرص بقاء الحياة تقل كثيراَ 
​

*تليف الكبد المناعي* قابل للزرع حتى بعد طول استعمال الكورتيزون و مضاعفاته كهشاشة العظام .
​

*تليف الكبد الصفراوي ( المراري ) الاولي* من أنجح الدواعي للزرع لأن وظائف الكبد تكون عادة سليمة 
​

*أما تليف الكبد البلهارسي المحض* ( أي غير المختلط بأمراض أخرى في الكبد ) فلا توجد حقائق معروفة عنه تحدد موقفه من دواعي الزرع .
​

المهم عند الزرع أن تليف الكبد بصرف النظر عن أسبابه و أنواعه يجب أن تكون حالته متأخرة أي من الدرجة الثالثة المعروفة ب Child " نسبة الى الطبيب تشايلد الذي صنف درجاته " 
​

فيكون زمن البروثرومبين أطول من 5 ثوان ​

تركيز الزلال في الدم أقل من 3 جم % ​

الأستسقاء لا يخف مع استخدام العلاج ​

النزف من دوالي المرىء قد فشل بعد العلاج و التصليب بالحقن 
​





​

صورة لمريض الإستسقاء

​







بعض دوالي المرىء قد تنفجر محدثة نزيف ​

و على العكس من ذلك لا داعي للزرع إذا كان المريض محتضراً أو كان المريض يحيا حياة شبه طبيعية برغم طول الزمن .​


أمراض الكبد الأيضية ( الميتابوليزمية ) مثل نقص ( أنتي تربسين ألفا ) الذي قد يسبب يرقاناً في الأطفال حديثي الولادة و يتحول إلى تليف بالكبد و مثل مرض ولسون و أمراض تكدس الجليكوجين في الدم .​

فشل الكبد المداهم كما في الالتهاب الكبدي الفيروسي أو التسمم بجرعة ضخمة من باراسيتامول .​

ورم الكبد الخبيث ( السرطان ) كان هذا في بواكير عمليات زرع الكبد من أهم دواعيه و لكن تناقصت أهميته الآن بعد أن اتضح أن الورم يعود مرة أخرى بعد الزرع ربما لاضطرار المتلقي إلى استعمال أدوية كبت المناعة باستمرار لمنع لفظ الطعم و على أي حال إذا كنا سنزرع فيجب أن يكون الورم الخبيث من* النوع الأولي *( لا من الأورام الثانوية ) و* ألا يزيد حجمه على 6 سم* و *ألا يصاحبه تليف بالكبد* و لا *عقد لمفية ثانوية* ( تساعد الأشعة المقطعية على كشفها )​
 




​

صورة لكبد متليف به ورم صغير 

​



أمراض أخرى متنوعة أهمها مرض " بض و كياري "​


و بما أن سير هذا المرض بطيء جداً فالصعوبة تكمن في متى يجب أن تجري عملية زرع الكبد و قد اتفق على أن تجري العملية في الحالات المتأخرة و الشديدة و الحالات التي لم تستجب لوسائل العلاج العادية و الجدير بالذكر أن العملية يجب أن تجري قبل حدوث المضاعفات الخطيرة كنزيف دوالي المرىء حيث إن التجارب أثبتت أن إجراء العملية في حالة وجود المضاعفات الخطيرة قد تودي بحياة المريض أثناء أو بعد العملية بفترة قصيرة .

​

موانع زراعة الكبد​

الموانع المطلقة تشمل التعفن خارج الكبد و قنواته الصفراوية و العدوى بمرض الإيدز ؛ ​

ثم الموانع القهرية لأسباب نفسية أو اجتماعية أو اقتصادية ؛ ​

و أما الموانع النسبية فمنها سن المريض نحن نفضل ألا يزيد سن المتلقي على الستين و إن كان الزرع قد تم بنجاح في البعض حتى سن السابعة و السبعين و هناك موانع نسبية أخرى منها حالة القلب مثلاً أو صعوبات جراحية فنية كتجلط الوريد البابي أو وجود وصلة بين الوريدين البابي و الأجوف أو وجود جراحات سابقة و معقدة في أعلى البطن يمكن أحياناً تجاوزها .​

لكن أصبح من المسلمات أنه يجب تجنب الزراعة إذا كان المرض المسبب لفشل الكبد هو فيروس الكبد بي إذ أن الأمر في تلك الحالة لن يعدو أن يكون جرياً في دائرة مفرغة , لأن الفيروس الذي هاجم الكبد الأصلي سيهاجم و يدمر أي كبد بشري آخر يزرع له.

​

الشخص المتبرع بالكبد ​

كان يجري الإعتقاد أنه من المستحيل استمرار حياة الإنسان بدون كبد فإن فكرة الحصول على كبد من متبرع حي غير واردة على الإطلاق على عكس *زراعة الكلى*. فإنه لا يبقى سوى أخذ الكبد من متبرع ميت بما أن خلايا الكبد سريعة التأثر في حال انقطاع الدورة الدموية عنه فإنه من الصعب الاستفادة من الكبد بعد وفاة الشخص في حالة توقف القلب و لذلك من الضروري الإستفادة من الأشخاص المصابين بموت المخ حيث يستمر القلب في العمل و إمداد الكبد بالدم و ما زال الشخص يقوم بالتنفس عن طريق جهاز تنفس صناعي

​

الشروط التي يجب أن تتوافر في الشخص الذي أصيب بموت في المخ ليصبح كبده مثالياً للزرع​



أن لا يكون كبد المتبرع مصاب بالميكروبات أو السرطان أو الأمراض الأخرى.
أن لا يكون المتبرع مدمناً للكحول أو مصاب بمرض ما في الكبد لذلك يجب إجراء الفحوص المعملية على الدم لتعيين و ظائف الكبد .
ألا يتجاوز عمر المتبرع 50 عام .
أن تكون الدورة الدموية و خاصة قلب المتبرع و جهازه التنفسي ما زالا يقومان بتغذية أعضاء الجسم و الكبد .
وجود تماثل في الفصائل الدموية على الأقل .
أما الفصائل النسيجية فمن الصعب توفيقها لذلك يغض النظر عنها ألى حد ما و إن كان تماثلها النسبي أمل يطمح إليه الجراحون تفادياً لحدوث الرفض المناعي للكبد المزروع .


للموضوع بقية .,​


----------



## اني بل (30 يناير 2010)

كيفية الحصول على كبد من المتبرع و حفظه لوقت العملية 

كما سبق أن ذكرنا يؤخذ الكبد من المتبرع المصاب بموت المخ و هنا لابد من التذكير بأن البلاد التي ما زالت تعتبر الوفاة التامة هي توقف القلب كما هو الحال في مصر لا يمكن الإستفادة من الموتى المتبرعين بأعضائهم للأسباب السالفة الذكر .
فنفرض أن هناك شخص مصاب بموت في المخ و يراد نقل كبده , في هذه الحالة يستدعي الفريق الطبي المسئول عن استئصال الكبد حيث يكون لديهم قائمة من المنتظرين لزرع أكباد لهم .
يقوم الفريق الطبي بإجراء العديد من الفحوص المعملية على الشخص المتبرع المصاب بموت المخ و أهمها التأكد من سلامة الوظيفة الكبدية و تعيين الفصائل الدموية و النسيجية و مقارنتها بملفات المرضى الموجودين في المراكز الطبية المنتشرة في أنحاء العالم حتى يتم تعيين المريض المناسب الذي ستجرى له عملية الزرع في هذه الأثناء و قبل استئصال الكبد من المتبرع الميت تحقن بعض السوائل الخاصة و التي تحوي بعض الأملاح و بدرجة حرارة حوالي 4 م . تحقن في الشرايين المؤدية إلى الكبد مما يتم إلى تبريده بسرعة ثم ينقل الكبد المستأصل بسرعة إلى المركز الطبي الذي به المريض المراد زرع الكبد له و الذي يكون قد أعد جيداً لإجراء العملية .


الجدير بالذكر أن فترة حفظ الكبد ينبغي الأ تتجاوز العشر ساعات .

بقي أن نقول إن العملية الجراحية لزرع الكبد في حد ذاتها من الصعوبة بحيث تتطلب دقة بالغة و ذلك بسبب موقع الكبد التشريحي و مجاورته كثير من الأوعية الدموية و العناصر التشريحية الهامة ،
إلا أن التطور في العمليات الجراحية و زيادة خبراء الجراحين ساعد في التغلب على هذه الصعوبات .









إعداد المريض للزرع
تشرح العملية بالتفصيل للمريض و أهله و عليه أن يوقع بالموافقة يفحص المريض فحصاً شاملاً بما في ذلك التحاليل الكيميائية و السيروليجية و تصوير الشريان الكبدي و الوريدين* البابي* و* الأجوف السفلي* و تلوين الجهاز المراري و التصوير *بالموجات فوق الصوتية* و أشعة الكمبيوتر المقطعية و تقيم وظائف القلب و التنفس و قد يحتاج المريض للانتظار شهوراً طويلة بحثاً عن مانح مناسب 







صورة أمامية للكبد حيث يراه الجراح 






صورة سفلية للكبد أثناء العملية



عملية الزرع 
تستغرق الجراحة عادة من 4 الى 15 ساعة ، يربط *الوريد الأجوف السفلي* فوق و تحت كبد المتلقي ثم يقطع و ينزع الكبد وتقوم مضخة خاصة بدفع الدم و وصله بين طرفي الوريد حتى لا يتراكم الدم في الجزء السفلي من الجسم ؛ توصل الأوعية بعضها ببعض ( الوريد الأجوف فالوريد البابي فالشريان الكبدي فالقنوات المرارية ) ثم يفتح الطريق لتدفق الدم الى الكبد المزروع 

في الأطفال المتلقين حالة خاصة فهم محتاجون الى كبد صغير و خاصة الأطفال قبل ثلاث سنوات عندئذ قد ننقل جزء من كبد المانح الميت للزرع و في حالات نادرة ينقل طعم (جزء) صغير من كبد أحد الأحياء الأقرباء ؛
ثم هناك أيضاً حالات حرجة و نادرة يستحيل معها نزع كبد المتلقي كما في فشل الكبد المداهم عندئذ نبقى عليه كما هو و نزرع بجواره طعماً من كبد مانح ( عادة الفص الأيمن ) يوصل بالوريد البابي و بالأورطى في المتلقي .







تقنية زراعة الكبد من متبرع حي 



زراعة الكبد من متبرع حي 
لأن الكبد عضو فى غاية الاهمية فقد منحه الله خاصية أعادة بناء الخلايا المفقودة بكفاءة وسرعة رهيبة حتى لا تتاثر حالة الجسم بأى خلل أو هدم يصيب خلاياه فى خلال أسبوع فقط من إزالة جزء منه.
نتيجه لقلة عدد المتبرعين بالكبد بعد الوفاة و لكثرة عدد المرضي المحتاجين لزراعة الكبد فقد لجأ الأطباء الى ما يسمى زراعة الكبد من متبرع حي حيث يؤخذ جزء من الكبد من المتبرع و ينقل الى جسد المريض ثم ينمو بداخله حتى يقوم بوظائفه كاملة خلال ثلاثة شهور

و يعد* الطبيب الياباني كويتشى تاناكا* من أبرع من قاموا بتلك العمليات الجراحية و قد قام بكثير من تلك الجراحات في العالم أجمع .







فيديو يوضح استئصال جزء من كبد المتبرع 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pupQXrHlGOA&feature=player_embedded

فيديو يوضح عملية زراعة الكبد و كيفية استئصال الكبد المريض و وضع جزء الكبد السليم بدلاً منه 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZD_Tlu1JUoI&feature=player_embedded



مضاعفات زراعة الكبد 
يعتبر الرفض المناعي هو أهم المضاعفات الناتجة عن عملية زرع الكبد


*الرفض المناعي للكبد*
يعتبر *الرفض المناعي الاكثر من الحاد* هو الأخطر و إن كان من النادر حدوثه و هو يحدث عادة في حالة عدم تماثل الفصائل الدموية و يعود السبب لوجود الأجسام المضادة الموجودة بصورة طبيعية في جسم الإنسان , هذه الأجسام المضادة تهاجم الأنتيجين التابع للفصيلة الدموية المختلفة عن فصيلة المريض و بما أن هذا الأنتيجين التابع للفصيلة الدموية المختلفة عن فصيلة المريض و بما أن هذا الأنتيجين موجود أيضاً على سطح الخلايا الكبيرة المكونة للكبد المزروع و المأخوذ من المتبرع ذو الفصيلة الدموية المختلفة وإن اتحاد هذه الأجسام المضادة الموجودة بدم المريض مع الأنتجين الموجود على خلايا الكبد المزروع يسبب هلاك الخلايا الكبدية و بالتالي حدوث القصور الكبدي و الذي قد يودي بحياة المريض غالباً أثناء إجراء العملية .
ولحسن الحظ أن هذه المشكلة نادرة الحدوث 
أما الرفض المناعي الحاد فهو الأكثر شيوعاً و يحدث عادة خلال الشهرين التاليين لعملية الزرع و هذا النوع ينتج عن عدم التماثل التام للفصائل النسيجية .


*تشخيص الرفض المناعي للكبد*
*يحدث في حالة الرفض المناعي أن تسوء حالة المريض و ترتفع حرارته و تزداد دقات القلب و يتضخم الكبد المزروع و يمكن جسه حيث يتميز بقوامه الصلب و قد تظهر أعراض الصفراء للتأكد من التشخيص تجرى الفحوص المعملية التي توضح اضطراب وظائف الكبد .*



كما يمكن استخدام تقنية رسم الكبد بالمواد المشعة , و يمكن أيضاً أخذ عينة من الكبد عن طريق إبرة عبر الكبد و تفحص العينة بالمجهر و إن كانت لهذه التقنية خطورتها في تلك الحاله حيث أن هناك نقص في عوامل تجلط الدم مما قد يهيء الفرصة لحدوث نزيف 









صورة توضيحية لكيفية أخذ عينة من الكبد 



كبت المناعة
سيكلوسبورين هو الدواء المعتاد لكبت المناعة و يبدأ استعماله قبل الزرع ثم يستمر بعده و عادة ما يضاف اليه 
ميثيل بردنيزولون ( من مشتقات الكورتيزون ) و أحياناً يستبدل السيكلوسبورين بدواء لآخر هو أزاثيوبرين إذا كانت كفاءة الكل قاصرة .
يفضل إعطاء مثبطات المناعة بعد العملية مباشرة و في حالة ظهور أعراض الرفض المناعي تزداد الجرعة حسب الحالة .


و السيكلوسبورين هو دواء مكلف و له مضاعفات أهمها على الكلى و الكبد و اللثة و صورة الدم لذا يجب مراقبته و متابعته في الدم و الجرعة العادية المستمرة 5 : 10 ملليجرام لكل كيلوجرام من وزن الجسم في اليوم 
و من الأثار السلبية لأستخدام هذا الدواء هو حدوث العدوى المتكررة و خاصة الميكروبات الإنتهازية و إن كانت هذه المضاعفات أصبحت أقل خطراً بالوقت الحالي حيث أن الأدوية الحديثة المستعملة تثبط فقط الجزء من الجهاز المناعي المسئول عن حدوث الرفض المناعي و ليس كل الجهاز المناعي و بالتالي يكون الجهاز المناعي قادراً على مقاومة العدوى إلى حد ما .



أهم مضاعفات العملية العاجلة هي النزف ؛ و تسرب الصفراء ؛ و تجلط الأوعية الدموية ؛ و العدوى بالفيروسات أو الميكروبات و قد نضطر الى الديلزة ( الغسيل الكلوي )
و أهم المضاعفات الآجلة هي فشل الكبد المزروع أو رفضه ، كما أن 20 : 25 % من المرضى يحتاجون الى إعادة زرع كبد جديد 



*حالة المريض بعد عملية زرع الكبد*
قد يحتاج المريض للبقاء على *جهاز التنفس لدة 24 ساعة* حتى يستعيد كامل وعيه و تنفسه الطبيعي و إن كان من الملاحظ وجود صعوبة في التنفس نتيجة الألم بسبب وجود جرح العملية بالقرب من الصدر و لكن استخدام الأدوية المسكنة يحل هذه المشكلة قد يحدث ايضاً تجمع سوائل في* الغشاء البلورى للرئة اليمنى* .
عادة ما يحتاج المريض للبقاء في المستشفى لمدة تتراوح بين أربعة إلى ستة اسابيع ، يجب التأكيد على المريض بعد خروجه بالعودة للمستشفى في حالة ظهور أي من أعراض الرفض المناعي حتى يمكن علاجه بصورة فعالة و مبكرة إذا سارت الأمور على ما يرام ؛ بعد ذلك فكل ما يتوجب هو بعض الفحوص المعملية على الدم كل شهرين للتأكد من سلامته 








*و أخيراً *

فإن الهدف من إجراء العملية - بل و من الطب عامة - ليس أن يعيش الإنسان يوماً آخر ، فما هي إلا أسباب تعددت و لكن قدر الله نافذ اينما كنت



**

انتهى,
من قوقل للإفادة
و اختصرته كثير 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.bab.com/articles/full_article.cfm?id=4333​


----------



## اني بل (30 يناير 2010)

كيفية الحصول على كبد من المتبرع و حفظه لوقت العملية 

كما سبق أن ذكرنا يؤخذ الكبد من المتبرع المصاب بموت المخ و هنا لابد من التذكير بأن البلاد التي ما زالت تعتبر الوفاة التامة هي توقف القلب كما هو الحال في مصر لا يمكن الإستفادة من الموتى المتبرعين بأعضائهم للأسباب السالفة الذكر .
فنفرض أن هناك شخص مصاب بموت في المخ و يراد نقل كبده , في هذه الحالة يستدعي الفريق الطبي المسئول عن استئصال الكبد حيث يكون لديهم قائمة من المنتظرين لزرع أكباد لهم .
يقوم الفريق الطبي بإجراء العديد من الفحوص المعملية على الشخص المتبرع المصاب بموت المخ و أهمها التأكد من سلامة الوظيفة الكبدية و تعيين الفصائل الدموية و النسيجية و مقارنتها بملفات المرضى الموجودين في المراكز الطبية المنتشرة في أنحاء العالم حتى يتم تعيين المريض المناسب الذي ستجرى له عملية الزرع في هذه الأثناء و قبل استئصال الكبد من المتبرع الميت تحقن بعض السوائل الخاصة و التي تحوي بعض الأملاح و بدرجة حرارة حوالي 4 م . تحقن في الشرايين المؤدية إلى الكبد مما يتم إلى تبريده بسرعة ثم ينقل الكبد المستأصل بسرعة إلى المركز الطبي الذي به المريض المراد زرع الكبد له و الذي يكون قد أعد جيداً لإجراء العملية .


الجدير بالذكر أن فترة حفظ الكبد ينبغي الأ تتجاوز العشر ساعات .

بقي أن نقول إن العملية الجراحية لزرع الكبد في حد ذاتها من الصعوبة بحيث تتطلب دقة بالغة و ذلك بسبب موقع الكبد التشريحي و مجاورته كثير من الأوعية الدموية و العناصر التشريحية الهامة ،
إلا أن التطور في العمليات الجراحية و زيادة خبراء الجراحين ساعد في التغلب على هذه الصعوبات .









إعداد المريض للزرع
تشرح العملية بالتفصيل للمريض و أهله و عليه أن يوقع بالموافقة يفحص المريض فحصاً شاملاً بما في ذلك التحاليل الكيميائية و السيروليجية و تصوير الشريان الكبدي و الوريدين* البابي* و* الأجوف السفلي* و تلوين الجهاز المراري و التصوير *بالموجات فوق الصوتية* و أشعة الكمبيوتر المقطعية و تقيم وظائف القلب و التنفس و قد يحتاج المريض للانتظار شهوراً طويلة بحثاً عن مانح مناسب 







صورة أمامية للكبد حيث يراه الجراح 






صورة سفلية للكبد أثناء العملية



عملية الزرع 
تستغرق الجراحة عادة من 4 الى 15 ساعة ، يربط *الوريد الأجوف السفلي* فوق و تحت كبد المتلقي ثم يقطع و ينزع الكبد وتقوم مضخة خاصة بدفع الدم و وصله بين طرفي الوريد حتى لا يتراكم الدم في الجزء السفلي من الجسم ؛ توصل الأوعية بعضها ببعض ( الوريد الأجوف فالوريد البابي فالشريان الكبدي فالقنوات المرارية ) ثم يفتح الطريق لتدفق الدم الى الكبد المزروع 

في الأطفال المتلقين حالة خاصة فهم محتاجون الى كبد صغير و خاصة الأطفال قبل ثلاث سنوات عندئذ قد ننقل جزء من كبد المانح الميت للزرع و في حالات نادرة ينقل طعم (جزء) صغير من كبد أحد الأحياء الأقرباء ؛
ثم هناك أيضاً حالات حرجة و نادرة يستحيل معها نزع كبد المتلقي كما في فشل الكبد المداهم عندئذ نبقى عليه كما هو و نزرع بجواره طعماً من كبد مانح ( عادة الفص الأيمن ) يوصل بالوريد البابي و بالأورطى في المتلقي .







تقنية زراعة الكبد من متبرع حي 



زراعة الكبد من متبرع حي 
لأن الكبد عضو فى غاية الاهمية فقد منحه الله خاصية أعادة بناء الخلايا المفقودة بكفاءة وسرعة رهيبة حتى لا تتاثر حالة الجسم بأى خلل أو هدم يصيب خلاياه فى خلال أسبوع فقط من إزالة جزء منه.
نتيجه لقلة عدد المتبرعين بالكبد بعد الوفاة و لكثرة عدد المرضي المحتاجين لزراعة الكبد فقد لجأ الأطباء الى ما يسمى زراعة الكبد من متبرع حي حيث يؤخذ جزء من الكبد من المتبرع و ينقل الى جسد المريض ثم ينمو بداخله حتى يقوم بوظائفه كاملة خلال ثلاثة شهور

و يعد* الطبيب الياباني كويتشى تاناكا* من أبرع من قاموا بتلك العمليات الجراحية و قد قام بكثير من تلك الجراحات في العالم أجمع .







فيديو يوضح استئصال جزء من كبد المتبرع 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pupQXrHlGOA&feature=player_embedded

فيديو يوضح عملية زراعة الكبد و كيفية استئصال الكبد المريض و وضع جزء الكبد السليم بدلاً منه 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZD_Tlu1JUoI&feature=player_embedded



مضاعفات زراعة الكبد 
يعتبر الرفض المناعي هو أهم المضاعفات الناتجة عن عملية زرع الكبد


*الرفض المناعي للكبد*
يعتبر *الرفض المناعي الاكثر من الحاد* هو الأخطر و إن كان من النادر حدوثه و هو يحدث عادة في حالة عدم تماثل الفصائل الدموية و يعود السبب لوجود الأجسام المضادة الموجودة بصورة طبيعية في جسم الإنسان , هذه الأجسام المضادة تهاجم الأنتيجين التابع للفصيلة الدموية المختلفة عن فصيلة المريض و بما أن هذا الأنتيجين التابع للفصيلة الدموية المختلفة عن فصيلة المريض و بما أن هذا الأنتيجين موجود أيضاً على سطح الخلايا الكبيرة المكونة للكبد المزروع و المأخوذ من المتبرع ذو الفصيلة الدموية المختلفة وإن اتحاد هذه الأجسام المضادة الموجودة بدم المريض مع الأنتجين الموجود على خلايا الكبد المزروع يسبب هلاك الخلايا الكبدية و بالتالي حدوث القصور الكبدي و الذي قد يودي بحياة المريض غالباً أثناء إجراء العملية .
ولحسن الحظ أن هذه المشكلة نادرة الحدوث 
أما الرفض المناعي الحاد فهو الأكثر شيوعاً و يحدث عادة خلال الشهرين التاليين لعملية الزرع و هذا النوع ينتج عن عدم التماثل التام للفصائل النسيجية .


*تشخيص الرفض المناعي للكبد*
*يحدث في حالة الرفض المناعي أن تسوء حالة المريض و ترتفع حرارته و تزداد دقات القلب و يتضخم الكبد المزروع و يمكن جسه حيث يتميز بقوامه الصلب و قد تظهر أعراض الصفراء للتأكد من التشخيص تجرى الفحوص المعملية التي توضح اضطراب وظائف الكبد .*



كما يمكن استخدام تقنية رسم الكبد بالمواد المشعة , و يمكن أيضاً أخذ عينة من الكبد عن طريق إبرة عبر الكبد و تفحص العينة بالمجهر و إن كانت لهذه التقنية خطورتها في تلك الحاله حيث أن هناك نقص في عوامل تجلط الدم مما قد يهيء الفرصة لحدوث نزيف ​ 






​ 
صورة توضيحية لكيفية أخذ عينة من الكبد ​ 


كبت المناعة
سيكلوسبورين هو الدواء المعتاد لكبت المناعة و يبدأ استعماله قبل الزرع ثم يستمر بعده و عادة ما يضاف اليه 
ميثيل بردنيزولون ( من مشتقات الكورتيزون ) و أحياناً يستبدل السيكلوسبورين بدواء لآخر هو أزاثيوبرين إذا كانت كفاءة الكل قاصرة .
يفضل إعطاء مثبطات المناعة بعد العملية مباشرة و في حالة ظهور أعراض الرفض المناعي تزداد الجرعة حسب الحالة .​ 

و السيكلوسبورين هو دواء مكلف و له مضاعفات أهمها على الكلى و الكبد و اللثة و صورة الدم لذا يجب مراقبته و متابعته في الدم و الجرعة العادية المستمرة 5 : 10 ملليجرام لكل كيلوجرام من وزن الجسم في اليوم 
و من الأثار السلبية لأستخدام هذا الدواء هو حدوث العدوى المتكررة و خاصة الميكروبات الإنتهازية و إن كانت هذه المضاعفات أصبحت أقل خطراً بالوقت الحالي حيث أن الأدوية الحديثة المستعملة تثبط فقط الجزء من الجهاز المناعي المسئول عن حدوث الرفض المناعي و ليس كل الجهاز المناعي و بالتالي يكون الجهاز المناعي قادراً على مقاومة العدوى إلى حد ما .​ 


أهم مضاعفات العملية العاجلة هي النزف ؛ و تسرب الصفراء ؛ و تجلط الأوعية الدموية ؛ و العدوى بالفيروسات أو الميكروبات و قد نضطر الى الديلزة ( الغسيل الكلوي )
و أهم المضاعفات الآجلة هي فشل الكبد المزروع أو رفضه ، كما أن 20 : 25 % من المرضى يحتاجون الى إعادة زرع كبد جديد ​ 


*حالة المريض بعد عملية زرع الكبد*
قد يحتاج المريض للبقاء على *جهاز التنفس لدة 24 ساعة* حتى يستعيد كامل وعيه و تنفسه الطبيعي و إن كان من الملاحظ وجود صعوبة في التنفس نتيجة الألم بسبب وجود جرح العملية بالقرب من الصدر و لكن استخدام الأدوية المسكنة يحل هذه المشكلة قد يحدث ايضاً تجمع سوائل في* الغشاء البلورى للرئة اليمنى* .
عادة ما يحتاج المريض للبقاء في المستشفى لمدة تتراوح بين أربعة إلى ستة اسابيع ، يجب التأكيد على المريض بعد خروجه بالعودة للمستشفى في حالة ظهور أي من أعراض الرفض المناعي حتى يمكن علاجه بصورة فعالة و مبكرة إذا سارت الأمور على ما يرام ؛ بعد ذلك فكل ما يتوجب هو بعض الفحوص المعملية على الدم كل شهرين للتأكد من سلامته 




​ 


*و أخيراً *​ 
فإن الهدف من إجراء العملية - بل و من الطب عامة - ليس أن يعيش الإنسان يوماً آخر ، فما هي إلا أسباب تعددت و لكن قدر الله نافذ اينما كنت​ 


**​ 
انتهى,
من قوقل للإفادة
و اختصرته كثير 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.bab.com/articles/full_article.cfm?id=4333​


----------



## kalimooo (31 يناير 2010)

*

الكبد من القطع المهم بالجسم

انما المشكلة بقلة المتبرعين

 بعد الوفات

مشكورة اني

موضوع كامل

الرب يباركك*


----------



## marcelino (31 يناير 2010)

ثاانكس على الموضوع الهام​


----------



## اني بل (31 يناير 2010)

شكرا" شحرورنا المهم انو يكون مفيد


----------



## اني بل (31 يناير 2010)

ثانكس لتواجدك أخي


----------



## النهيسى (2 فبراير 2010)

*
مجهود رائع  وموضوع مفيد


شكرا 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​​*


----------



## اني بل (2 فبراير 2010)

شكرا" أخي على تشجيعك


----------



## اني بل (3 فبراير 2010)

مواضيعك ساحرة يا اني بل ومجهود فعلا" جبار اللي عم تقومي فيه وبتستحقي مني التقييم


----------



## +febronia+ (5 فبراير 2010)

*شــــــــــــكرا ليك جدا*​


----------



## طحبوش (5 فبراير 2010)

الكبد من اهم اعضاء الجسم 

و انتبهو عليه ياشباب 

و اتمنى الصحة و الحياة الهنية للجميع 

شكرا اني بل ع الموضوع


----------



## اني بل (7 فبراير 2010)

ميرسي عزيزتي جوجو على تشجيعك ومحبتك


----------



## اني بل (7 فبراير 2010)

والشكر الك اختي


----------



## اني بل (7 فبراير 2010)

خلاص وصل يا أخي ورح نسمع بنصيحتك وممنونة مروراتك الحلوة


----------



## tasoni queena (5 أبريل 2010)

موضوع جميل ومفيد

شكرا انى بل

ربنا يباركك​


----------

